# Sooty buckskin?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Brown buckskin IMO.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Very pretty horse! I am thinking maybe not sooty though.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Any winter pictures?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vaquero (May 2, 2014)

isn't sooty that they fake the dun markings?
He looks just another shade of buckskin to me.
My buckskin is sooty, In the winter he has a dark brown head, with a dorsal stripe.
In summer he's just a golden buckskin..


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm thinking brown agouti buckskin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haleigho (May 3, 2014)

Hes so handsome!


----------



## Among the Stars HorseShow (Feb 26, 2014)

Very pretty! He looks almost chimeric to me. But possible sooty


----------

